# FS: Brand new Cervelo S2 frameset - 58cm



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Cracked my RS frameset and Cervelo replaced it with a brand new S2. I'd prefer the cash more than the frame so is anyone interested?

58cm, brand new, comes with saddle, bars, stem, and post.


----------

